# Garter snake eating a frog



## Paleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I was at work and saw a snake chasing a frog so I stopped to take some pictures.


----------



## Paleo (Nov 18, 2012)

The light was bad and both snake and frog blended in to the vegetation. I used a little Canon point and shoot (SD500) with only a 3x zoom and no image stabilization. I had to blow these up and crop them.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 18, 2012)

Even given the bad light, uncooperative subjects, "messy" back & foregrounds, & point&shoot limitations, those are cool shots!


----------



## Paleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I really want a DSLR  but I'd never have it with me when opportunities like this come around.


----------



## quinn (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice find and shots!


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 19, 2012)

that frog was having a decidedly bad day- great shots!


----------



## Paleo (Nov 19, 2012)

More...


----------



## 1022 (Nov 19, 2012)

yea kinda like this one .....sept he got away!!!!!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 20, 2012)

Doesn't matter what you shot it with I'm just glad you captured nature in the raw way to go


----------



## Hoss (Nov 20, 2012)

Cool captures.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## jimmellow (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow that is the first time I have seen a snake eat something without eating it head first. I thought snakes eat everything head first. Was the frog still alive? he looks like he is, looks like that frog would have been trying to scratch that snakes throat out. Of course he may have been putting up a better fight, and since its not video,we just cant see it.


----------



## Paleo (Nov 20, 2012)

Going...going...


----------



## Paleo (Nov 21, 2012)

jimmellow said:


> Wow that is the first time I have seen a snake eat something without eating it head first. I thought snakes eat everything head first. Was the frog still alive? he looks like he is, looks like that frog would have been trying to scratch that snakes throat out. Of course he may have been putting up a better fight, and since its not video,we just cant see it.



I've seen venomous snakes eat frogs "in the wild" many times (a copperhead and several cottonmouths). This was the first non-venomous snake eating a frog I've ever seen. The frog stopped resisting once the snake had two legs. The frog did emit loud "peeps" even after it was swallowed and inside the snake. I'll post some more pics.

I would have shot video if the conditions were better. The frog was very much alive even after he was swallowed.

 Stumbling  across things like this remind me why I don't like to work in an office much more than 5% of the time.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 23, 2012)

Good shots - what a mouthful!


----------

